# Drag Spring Questions



## Jbrowning (May 20, 2018)

First off thanks for the add!

So I’ve been looking at Pedders website and I’m thinking I will go with the X-Drag rear springs, but a buddy of mine has a set of HD Drag springs that he bought a couple of years ago. My questions are: what’s the difference between the older HD Drag springs and the new X-Drags? Are there any other manufacturers of rear drag springs that will lift the back of the car enough to not rub my 26x10.5s?


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

How 'bout some spacers ? You can buy 'em at Jegs, Summit, Amazon & Ebay.

Rear Coil Spring Spacer

Rear Coil Spring Spacer

https://www.jegs.com/i/Global-West/459/1620/10002/-1

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...spring+spacers+for+gm+a-bodies&LH_TitleDesc=0

Many A-body guys use air bags, especially on drag cars. I always used 'em, with more air in the right side, for traction. 

https://www.amazon.com/AIR-LIFT-608...pID=41o96kpdR0L&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

There are all sorts of suspension aids, such as adjustable control arms. But, I realize this is not what the OP asked about. 

http://www.superchevy.com/how-to/ch...-body-four-link-with-adjustable-control-arms/

https://www.jegs.com/i/QA1/122/5248/10002/-1

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...SqrRgX1-dERzb-8F8IgvYcWQV08PCNh0aAiSHEALw_wcB


----------

